

TSA to retest airport body scanners for radiation - elptacek
http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington/2011-03-11-tsa-scans_N.htm

======
ck2
It's a distraction. They don't want the news talking about how they are
randomly taking over Amtrak and bus stations around the USA and doing searches
now.

[http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/p/188504/2059127.aspx#2059...](http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/p/188504/2059127.aspx#2059120)

It's working, not a single word about it in that article.

Somehow the scanners are going to "pass". Or they will ask for funding for new
toys and mothball these with the other hardware they've bought but never
installed. Anything for a show of force.

~~~
elptacek
Thank you for posting that. It's very interesting.

